# مشروع فندق تكييف مركزي +صور chillers+صور cooling tower+boilers



## المتلهف للعلم (8 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
بأذن الله سوف اقوم برفع صور مشروع فندق قمت بفضل الله بتنفيذهه بالكامل يتضمن تكييف مركزي chillers+boilers+cooling tower
وبفضل الله تم تشغيل المنظومه وقد كانت النتائج رائعه والمنظومه تعمل بكفائه عاليه 
وقد استفدت بشكل كبير جدا من هذا الموقع الرائع 
فلعلي ارد بعض الدين الذي في رقبتي لاخواني الذين استفدت من خبرتهم


----------



## السيد زرد (8 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يوفقك ويجزيك خير وهيكون موضوع جيد


----------



## أكرم حمزه (9 نوفمبر 2012)

الرجاء الأسراع في وضع مخططات المشروع وحسابات التبريد والتهويه لغرض الطلاع عليها ومناقشتها في المنتدى
مع شكري مقدما لجهودك الخيره


----------



## المتلهف للعلم (9 نوفمبر 2012)

اخواني الاعزاء 
صدقوني لدي مشكله في رفع الملفات


----------



## hussain mekkawi (9 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور​


----------



## المتلهف للعلم (9 نوفمبر 2012)

سارفع الملفات على 4shared


----------



## eng.ms5 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

الرجاء الأسراع في رفع الملفات...وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## md beida (9 نوفمبر 2012)

وفقك الله
وان شاء الله تصلح معك 
ونحن بانتظار هذه الاضافة المتميزة
والله يكون فعونك

:32:
​


----------



## fox5 (9 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## salahzantout (9 نوفمبر 2012)

بالانتظار و شكرا سلف


----------



## عمران احمد (10 نوفمبر 2012)

فى انتظارك اخى الكريم

وفقك الله و جميع المسلمين الى ما يحبه و يرضاه فهو " ولى ذلك و القادر عليه "


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (10 نوفمبر 2012)

في إنتظار رفع الملفات وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المتلهف للعلم (10 نوفمبر 2012)

اخوان 
ممكن احد منكم يعطيني الايميل الخاص به لارسال المخظظات والصور ليقوم هو برفعها لاني غير قادر على الرفع في مشكله


----------



## eng.khaled ghazal (11 نوفمبر 2012)

[email protected] 

وشكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## المتلهف للعلم (11 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي خالد انا لعثت بعض الصور ارجو رفعها في الملتقى وسوف ابعث ماتبقى ان شاء الله


----------



## abdou ramdan (12 نوفمبر 2012)

thank you at all


----------



## fuadmidya (17 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ramz (17 نوفمبر 2012)

ارجو الاسراع


----------



## mohamed mech (17 نوفمبر 2012)

خالد طمع فى الصور و لا إيه 

على العموم الله أعلم بظروفه

و هذا ايميلى ممكن الاخ المتلهف يبعت عليه نفس الايميل الذى تم ارسالة للاخ خالد و بقية الصور
artcond77على الياهوووو

​


----------



## المتلهف للعلم (18 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي محمد سوف اقوم بارسال بعض الصور وان شالله عند التنزيل سوف ارسل ماتبقى


----------



## المتلهف للعلم (18 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي محمد انا رسلتك الصور على الايميل ارجو منك رفعها


----------



## mohamed mech (18 نوفمبر 2012)

المتلهف للعلم قال:


> اخي محمد سوف اقوم بارسال بعض الصور وان شالله عند التنزيل سوف ارسل ماتبقى



الصور الخاصة ببرج التبريد
من الاخ المتهلف للعلم رأساً إليك
4shared - My 4shared - shared folder - free file sharing and storage


----------



## المتلهف للعلم (18 نوفمبر 2012)

ربي يبارك فيك ويزيدك علما وفضلا منه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (19 نوفمبر 2012)

تحياتي الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## nofal (19 نوفمبر 2012)

وفقك الله.


----------



## hikal007 (20 نوفمبر 2012)

دا رابط على الميديافير
Attachments_2012_11_18.zip


----------



## رنا نهاد (9 ديسمبر 2012)

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس عطالله (9 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور للاخ المتلهف وللاخ المبدع محمد
بورك فيكما


----------



## SAMEH7777 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## aati badri (10 ديسمبر 2012)

ياريت 2shared كمان


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (10 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك لك


----------



## fantomas (10 ديسمبر 2012)

ان شاء الله هيكون موضوع ممتاز وفوق الوصف


----------



## avoona (11 ديسمبر 2012)

سلمت يداك يا اخي وبارك الله بيك ونريد من المزيد وخاصة في التكييف المركزي والتهوية والحريق .....شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## إبراهيم شحتو (11 ديسمبر 2012)

ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## المتلهف للعلم (12 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اخي محمد سوف ارسل لك بقية الصور على الايميل الخاص بك ارجو منك رفعها واسف للتأخير


----------



## mohamed mech (12 ديسمبر 2012)

المجموعة الاولى بالمرفقات​


----------



## mohamed mech (12 ديسمبر 2012)

المجموعة الثانية من الصور بالمرفقات
عدد الصور الكلى 4
وهى صورعالية الجودة ​


----------



## المهندس ناصح (13 ديسمبر 2012)

وفقك الله
وان شاء الله تصلح معك 
ونحن بانتظار هذه الاضافة المتميزة


----------



## عباس غوبر (13 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزيت خيرا ,بصراحة الملفات المرفقة ما بتفتح معاي ما عارف الحاصل شنو


----------



## ahmedbayomy (25 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## eng.tamermosa (26 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رجل الصناعة (29 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mahmood mrbd (6 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله خير....لكن اين بقية الصور اخي الله يفتح عليك*


----------



## eng - mahmoud (6 يناير 2013)

شكرا للاخ المتلهف للعلم على الصور 

وشكرا للمهندس محمد *mohamed mech* على متابعته للموضوع ورفع الملفات 
​


----------



## مؤمن عوض غازى (6 يناير 2013)

ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## العاني عمار (6 يناير 2013)

الله يوفقك في رفع الملفات وأتمنى الإستفادة منها مستقبلاً وشكراًعلى مجهودك مقدماً


----------



## eyadinuae (7 يناير 2013)

شكرا لك استاذ عمار العاني .. ولكن فقط اربع صور والبقية كلها متشابهه وكذلك وصلة الفورشيرد لاتعمل .. هل ممكن رفعها كلها من جديد على الفورشيرد ؟


----------



## Youssef Shoock (7 يناير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## gobar (7 يناير 2013)

فى انتظار المشروع وجزاك الله خير


----------



## يورك (8 يناير 2013)

نحن بانتظار رفع الملفات والصور والحسابات وياريت تكون بالتفصيل ...............والشكر مسبقاً لمجهودك


----------



## التكييف (8 يناير 2013)

شكرا للاخ المتلهف للعلم على الصور 

وشكرا للمهندس محمد على متابعته للموضوع ورفع الملفات 

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا​


----------



## وائل تكييف (9 يناير 2013)

اين الملف


----------



## eng criss (2 فبراير 2013)

thnx aloooooooot


----------



## أكرم حمزه (2 فبراير 2013)

Thanks alot


----------



## رنا نهاد (4 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## xx-Meshal-xx (4 أبريل 2013)

بتوفيق ,,,


----------



## سلامة السيد (6 نوفمبر 2014)

شاكرين مقدرين جهودكم


----------



## hamza basem (6 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا وزادكم من فضله


----------



## محمد مبسوطه (8 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير اللهم صل وسلم على نبينا محمد


----------



## lokaaa (14 نوفمبر 2014)

very goooooooooood job


----------



## canister (15 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

